
What I learned hanging out at the vascular surgery conference (2011) - gliese1337
https://petdance.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/hanging-out-at-the-vascular-surgery-conference/
======
DiabloD3
The guy is right, we should learn more about... everything, really. The most
interesting scientific discoveries have been from people gluing two radically
different branches of science and/or math together in weird ways.

And then you have someone like me that just learns everything about
everything, and wonders why the sun is going down and I just got out of bed at
oh-shit-I've-been-reading-Wikipedia-for-8-hours-Goddamnit o'clock.

------
afarrell
One thing to note: he was up-front about not being a doctor. I think that sort
of honesty is a small ethical obligation of wandering into a conference for
doctors. But it also means that the people you talk to can target their
explanation to their audience.

------
ggreer
I'm not sure if others noticed, so I'll be the first to point it out: This
post is by Andy Lester, author of the search tool Ack.[1]

1\. [http://beyondgrep.com/](http://beyondgrep.com/)

------
aabajian
These types of procedures are exploding, but there's a lot of turf wars
between vascular surgery, cardiac surgery and interventionalists (e.g.
interventional radiologists, interventional cardiologists, and interventional
neurologists).

For vessels in the brain there are fellowships that accept neurologists,
radiologists, and/or neurosurgeons:

[http://radiology.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=120](http://radiology.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=120)

It's kinda unique to have that kind of diversity in a fellowship applicant
pool. I'm interested in interventional radiology, but their big problem is
that they don't oversee the patient's floor management. This will hopefully
change with the new IR residency for medical students starting next year:

[http://www.sirweb.org/fellows-residents-
students/](http://www.sirweb.org/fellows-residents-students/)

------
noipv4
I would suggest going to a big bioinformatics conference like ISMB or ECCB.
The amount of graphics / images / pictures that goes into genomics / biology /
genetics posters is amazing. I moved from pure CS to Genomics, and the
differences are quite stark.

------
agumonkey
It seems so obvious but yet it's good to be reminded of this kind of
'horizontal gene transfer'.

------
zomg
i work in the medical device field and go to a ton of these conferences.

nothing was better than the year we had a show in chicago at the same time
there was an "adult film" conference. talk about subcultures...

------
iandanforth
Man I was really sad that the link to the sock con was down and the writeup on
the other programmer's visit to said con was missing. Anyone else been to a
sock con?

